

Why we're doing things that don't scale - endtwist
https://37signals.com/svn/posts/3589-why-were-doing-things-that-dont-scale

======
thecosas
Before everyone freaks out from the title, he's saying you should do THINGS
that don't scale, not EVERYTHING.

I could see this as a good means to evaluate how you currently automate things
in other products/services.

